

Public Slack room - TaylorHu
https://iwritecodeslack.herokuapp.com/

======
TaylorHu
I apologize if this is not an appropriate post (spend most of my internet
lurking on subreddits).

Anyways I've set up a public Slack team for coders. Kind of like Freenode/IRC,
but with a much better interface. Just a place for people to hang out, chat,
ask questions, swap ideas, etc. Not a lot of active users yet, but I only
launched it a few days ago so I am hoping to eventually build a large
community in it. Let me know what you think!

